
The Buttcoin Standard: The Problem with Bitcoin - api
https://www.theblockcrypto.com/2019/01/31/the-buttcoin-standard-the-problem-with-bitcoin/
======
celticninja
I am genuinely interested in rebuttals of bitcoin. The second section is where
I stopped reading, calling it a crime against humanity due to power use. It
trots out the same piece of work from digiconomist to claim it uses a
countries worth, of coal-fired power station generated, electricity to run the
network. A claim that has been questioned and IMO debunked rather thoroughly
[0] or more recently here [1]

[0] [http://blog.zorinaq.com/serious-faults-in-
beci/](http://blog.zorinaq.com/serious-faults-in-beci/) [1]
[https://hackernoon.com/the-reports-of-bitcoin-
environmental-...](https://hackernoon.com/the-reports-of-bitcoin-
environmental-damage-are-garbage-5a93d32c2d7)

